

Before they were Titans they were College Rejects - jakarta
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704211704575139891390595962.html?mod=WSJ_newsreel_careers

======
tokenadult
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1215182>

It helps avoid duplicates to use the canonical URL and the original article
title. (WSJ uses multiple titles for the same article, it appears, at least as
link text.)

